# Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009!



## Mr_Chicken

*EDIT:* complete haunt video posted at the end of the thread! (2/14/10)

I didn't actually take any pictures this year (again...) but I've been taking stills of the 2+ hours of HD video I shot.
Here's the first batch...I'll be getting the video up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Mr_Chicken

*I should add that the AWESOME blue zombie in the wheelbarrow was made by everybody's favorite Haunted Tiki Islander, Devils Chariot


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow! I'm speechless and in envy.


----------



## The Watcher

Beautiful work! That care taker is just alive and your Frankenstein is just damn fine.


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow. That's just awesome. Excellent work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Love the witch, love the grave-digger.....well....love it all!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I so love your work...your characters just "ooze" personality...job well done!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Incredible! Incredible! Incredible!


----------



## spideranne

Ok, the kids have just got to think that everything is real in your yard, I know I do.


----------



## Dixie

That is just so much character in one batch of pictures, I don't even know what to say. Wow.


----------



## Rahnefan

Wow.


----------



## Devils Chariot

ooo. gimmie gimmie gimmie some video!!! It looks so good I have to see it!. Just mail me a copy of the raw footage. I can't wait.


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. C, your haunt looks great! I love it all. I think I like the guy going for the wheel barrow ride the most.


----------



## Jaybo

Yay! Frank looks great and I love the guys with the wheelbarrow! You've got a really good eye for the faces. All of the props are so expressive! Hurry up with that video.


----------



## kprimm

Great job mr. C. You have some very nice props there, hope to see them all on this years dvd.


----------



## tzankoff

Holy God! These have got to be the greatest Halloween creations I have ever seen.


----------



## Smiter

The Zombie being wheeled around is my favorite!


----------



## Dixie

I had to come back and look again, and I just have to say - the wheelbarrow scene looks so realistic, your mind starts racing with what the gravedigger guy must be thinking.... "ugh, another zombie loose again.... and I just re-buried that guy last week!" wow, I'm just so impressed with the whole thing, well done.


----------



## dave the dead

Very nicely done Mr. Chicken. Your sense of humor comes thru in the display of the gravedigger and corpses. Your sculpts turned out great and look wonderful in your display. 
Bravo!


----------



## jdubbya

Watching threads on the individual props over the months was neat. Seeing them all come together "under the big top" is a whole different picture! Wonderful stuff! Excellent lighting, great pics! Just a fantastic display!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a horribly beautiful collection of nightmares you have, Mr C! Frankie looks so real that I keep looking back at him to see if he's actually someone in costume. And I love the silhouette of Nosferatu in the window.

The only bad thing thing is, I feel like a total AMATEUR now:googly:


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes, absolutely fantastic. Excellent work, all of it is so well done.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Really love how realistic everything looks. Makes me realize I have a long way to go. Better get started now. I really does look amazing, great work!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks everyone!

Dixie, I'm so happy you got that little wheelbarrow scene's story! I wasn't sure how it would come across

As I mentioned, the wacky zombie in the wheelbarrow was made by Devils Chariot...that guy really made the scene


----------



## Devils Chariot

It was fun! I'd do it again.









and Mr. Chicken built and programmed this guy for me:








A class act!


----------



## DarkLore

That's great dude.


----------



## nixie

OMG!! I would love to see this in person! Absolutely freaking brilliant!! Wow!


----------



## debbie5

That's it. I am selling my children so I can have more time to devote to Halloween.

E-N-V-Y. GIVE ME ALL YOUR PROPS!


----------



## Dixie

debbie5 said:


> That's it. I am selling my children so I can have more time to devote to Halloween.
> 
> E-N-V-Y. GIVE ME ALL YOUR PROPS!


Waaidaminute here. SELLING CHILDREN FOR PROP BUILDING MATERIALS is a choice?!?!?

Heck. Get my kids up front and center - PRONTO!

err, I'm kidding? I love my kids, honest.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

LOL Dixie and Debbie!

Thanks guys! It was a lot of fun to put together :jol:


----------



## dynoflyer

That's just awesome! Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What an awesome set up. They are all so expressive. The silhouette was cool too.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Awesome! I love that one shot were your zombie on his knees is looking at the undertaker with the wheelbarrel like he's wooried he's next!


----------



## Eeeekim

I must agree
The Grave digger pushing the zombie in the wheelbarrow is absolute brilliants!
And the shot of the other zombie with the look of concern on his face, Awesome! I want to take that zombie home and love him and pet him and call him george.

All Hail Mr Chicken!!


----------



## scaryjak

looks fantastic.. 5* from me. I may have to steal your cool silhouette idea for next year lol.. great work


----------



## Dixie

... just dropping by for my daily dose of Mr. Chicken haunt... and man, I can't get over the expressions, and the details on the faces... thats my particular fascination of the day - the faces. Just such amazing work, I stare at them hoping to learn something one of these nights, lol.


----------



## hidehoman

Dixie said:


> Waaidaminute here. SELLING CHILDREN FOR PROP BUILDING MATERIALS is a choice?!?!?
> 
> Heck. Get my kids up front and center - PRONTO!
> 
> err, I'm kidding? I love my kids, honest.


I have used my kids as props er....actors. ya thats it actors....Can you call them actors after you stuff them?


----------



## Timbickford

Those photos are great! I love the one of the shadow on the grave stone.


----------



## beelce

Damn nice work MrC!!!.........


----------



## Bone To Pick

Awesome job, Mr. C! Looks like a lot of cool props!


----------



## Kaoru

That look awesome! Great job on all of them and I like what DC did with that zombie. Your frankenstein looks great!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Wow! Even in still shots, everyone looks like they are in motion. I can feel your Diggers frustration. Great Job!


----------



## Revenant

Hey ya know what? I came back to look at this display again (as I'm often wont to do  ) and just now realized I don't see the giant rusty gear... of doom! Do you have a cap that shows it en scene?


----------



## Dead Things

Absolutely amazing. Forgive me, Mr. Chicken, but I looked at Frankenstien, then I looked at your age, then I looked at Frankenstien, then I looked at your age. Now I know why they call you Mister!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks everyone!
For Rev:








and another kinda cool shot I came across:


----------



## Lauriebeast

Awesome skills AND display! You, Mr Chicken, have got it all....wonderfully done and I applaud you!


----------



## hpropman

absolutely beautiful work - either I am going to have to move next to you or you next to me - we can combine our skills and make one big scene that would have it all!


----------



## Night Owl

You are a true artist, and I'm all kinds of jealous! Congratulations... you are a first class haunter all the way.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

*Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009 Videos!*

Better late than never, right?
This is the first of 4 videos of my 2009 display. Finally, see my Frankenstein and Zombie skins in action in the lab scene. Enjoy! :zombie:

click the Youtube logo to see it on their site with the option of HD...ooo....ahhh


----------



## scareme

Wow! You do such great work. Just when I think you can't top yourself.


----------



## morbidmike

Wow how awsome cant wait to see the rest of the vids amazing work


----------



## Mr_Chicken

One more!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Finally some video! Looks very cool Mr. C !!!


----------



## IMU

Hahaha ... great work Mr. C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys!
video #3 is on the way!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Amazing!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I can't think of anything to add to whats all ready been said. Your haunt is one of those I wish I could see in person. You do Halloween proud MrC.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks Steve and BD!


----------



## fick209

Great videos!!! Love the song selections and the movements. Your work and attention to details absolutely amazes me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

One more video of the group:


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow what rock have I been hiding under? I just checked out your amazing display and I am amazed! I love the video with the zombie and Frankenstein singing. That is great! I tried to view the most recent video, but unfortunately it isn't working for me at the moment?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It should be working in an hour or two, then. I just uploaded it, and Youtube gives you the link before it's finished processing.

Glad you liked it, Joisey!


----------



## Dr Morbius

How will you top that? Awesome! And to think you are only 18..Better stuff than some folks twice your age, and your skills will only improve with time. Have you considered going to a Special FX school? You have some raw talent that you could hone to professional quality.
Seriously, what are your plans for this years haunt?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'll PM you on that one, Doc :ninja:


----------



## Spooky1

Love the videos Mr. C. The Frankie and mad scientist look great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everything Dr M said and more - your work is just fantastic! Now I have to go cry myself to sleep:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yay! so seriously... what r your plans for next year?:ninja:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

:ninja:I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sorry for the late response, Mr_C. Excellent work! A disgusting amount of detail in your display, props and programming. I love Frankie's head-bobbing during "Werewolves of London." LOL


----------



## niblique71

Awesome work!! I would love to know how they were made. I'm dying to learn molding and finishing techniques. You have quite a talent.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thank you both!

niblique, you can see some of the making of here (and at my blog, ChickenHaunt.blogspot.com):
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15540
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18072


----------



## operatingnurse

A labour of Love!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The COMPLETE video is finally done:


----------



## operatingnurse

Even more inspiration from the full video - Thanks!


----------



## hpropman

awesome video MC. Was the band with Frank and you singer inside or in the garage I could not tell?


----------



## madmomma

Very cool video...Love the props! BTW, *thanks alot*...now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head *ALL DAY*!!! =D


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys! I'm pleased with the way this one came out 


hpropman said:


> awesome video MC. Was the band with Frank and you singer inside or in the garage I could not tell?


They're just inside the garage. If you look at the last shot, you can kind of see Frankie's green mug peeking out of the garage (unfortunately I forgot to turn the lights on, though)


----------



## Devils Chariot

Very Exciting work, nice to see you Piano Creep in action! Good work Mr. C, gonna miss your haunt next year.


----------



## SuperCreep31

dude you really need to find a way to run your haunt next year-it would be a shame if all your hard work wasn't out there!


----------



## scarymovie

Oh wow that is the greatest yard haunt I seen in a while! You should make props and sell them I am sure you will make a fortune! How did you make all that was it alot of $$$? You sure put alot of time on those props it shows!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys!

Scarymovie, it's more a matter of time, dedication, and psychopathic obsession than money for me 
I do sell some pieces (currently producing a few groundbreakers for folks), and I'll be offering copies of the Frankenstein and Zombie skins for 3-axis skulls in the near future. If I had the time, I'd love to do more on commission, but it's kind of a bummer to make a prop and send it away


----------



## scarymovie

Mr. Chicken you did an amzing job on everything you really pay attention to detail!


----------



## BadTable Manor

Wow, you're truly amazingly talented. I love the sense of humor a lot of your creations have. Great eyes, great expressions, great haunt! You have some lucky neighbors.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Very nice work. Great haunt.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

Ah Mr. C, Well done indeed. Love your work !


----------



## SuperCreep31

your haunt is different to all others-not too scary but awesome at the same time! That is the type of haunt kids enjoy! Too bad all that hard work has to be stored away for the next couple years...


----------



## buckaneerbabe

What an amazing job!


----------



## halloween71

Love the piano player!!!! Very talented...even tho I have seen this before I watch it over and over.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thank you all!


----------



## wAkethedeAd

Love the Boris Frankenstein... And the Nosferatu window shadow illusion is awesome... Old School Horror rules all.... Great Haunt....


----------



## Bronx Banshee

I wish I could Trick or Treat at your yard!


----------



## Toktorill

Bronx Banshee said:


> I wish I could Trick or Treat at your yard!


I wish I could camp out in his yard.


----------



## Ryan Wern

Love the Nosferatu in the window and the corpses! Sweet!


----------



## Goblin

Love it Chicken. Seems like I remember seeing pics of when you were building
Frankenstein. Is it the same one?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Goblin said:


> Love it Chicken. Seems like I remember seeing pics of when you were building Frankenstein. Is it the same one?


Thanks! Yup, same one. Here's the progress thread: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15540


----------



## Nightwing

All Hail Mr Chicken!! Love, love love it all!


----------



## Baldzillabill

OUTSTANDING!!! great work! I have major work to do! Love it all!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't know how I missed this thread MC, but your haunt is outstanding!! The detail in all your props is nothing short of phenomenal!!! I'd be happy with a haunt one quarter as good as yours, truly a great haunt!! I'll be borrowing a few minor ideas from your haunt, if you don't mind!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks everyone 
Borrow away, Jack! I look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## tot13

I don't know how I missed this when originally posted. I wish I could see it in person and all I can say is - beautiful!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am surprised I didn't comment on this thread. Awesome! I am so stealing his Madame Leota prop.


----------



## debbie5

Mr. Chicken..can I kidnap you for a few weeks and force you to build things for me?? PLEEeeaassse??


----------



## BrytonTaylor

oh wow... that is just out of this world incredible!!!


----------



## BorkYWarP

*wow*

All I can say is...holy crap! You rock man! I wish I was one fifth as good as you. In one thread it said you were only 18? Is that true?

Where does one store all of this? My wife would kill me if I had that much, lol.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

BorkYWarP said:


> All I can say is...holy crap! You rock man! I wish I was one fifth as good as you. In one thread it said you were only 18? Is that true?
> 
> Where does one store all of this? My wife would kill me if I had that much, lol.


Thank you, sir! Your flatteries are flattering :zombie:
And yeah, I am a young'un
There really aren't that many props, but I have a large cabinet in the garage that holds almost everything, and the rest goes in the attic: http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2010/01/storageugh.html


----------



## NytDreams

Young or not, you're doing a great job. Start 'em early, I always say...*shakes cane for emphasis* 

Seriously, keep up the great work. We *still* have stuff in bins in the backyard that we don't have room for in the attic. By the time I get room in the attic, it'll be time to put it out again!


----------

